# Bad Day Doing Snow Removal



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

Got a fresh powder snow, about 3 inches. Started plowing with the Chevy (1990), and the weld on the gravel bar I had mounted on the blade broke. Found the one part of the gravel bar quickly, then found the second but lost it! Continued plowing, went back around by the house and pole barn and the dog was out. She ended up taking my mind off what I was doing, bad move. Backed into tree with the trailer hitch, frame mount 2" receiver. Tore it loss from the passenger side, bottom only and bent the hitch frame work. Doesn't look like the truck frame was damaged, will need to check out once it warms up a bit. Then got the self propelled snow blower, was blowing for awhile and noticed the one tire chain was missing. Hopefully once some of the snow melts the chain will turn up, and hopefully truck repairs will be minor.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

It happens to the best of us. I caught one of those yellow parking poles last year after being out for 20hrs straight and no sleep for 36hrs.Lost the bed, tailgate, bumper and 15 minutes later after that i hit a pile slid off and wrecked my front and back drivers side door. The bed was so messed up that i had to get another truck to hook up to the fender and pull it out of the tire so i could finish out the remainder of the night and the season.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

now that sucks--- knock on wood most ive ever done was back into a dumpster and punch out a tail light--- boy i feel lucky but now that ive said that im in for it , im sure ill get it now


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i backed into the corner of a house the other day and broke some siding and shattered a taillight


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

wsmm;1198028 said:


> Got a fresh powder snow, about 3 inches. .


:laughing: that is a major snow here, heck they cancel school if there is that "much" snow predicted in the forecast, and we are in the "big city". down a little farther south were I grew up, they would cancel school if there was 1" predicted...:laughing:

funny, and when I was a little kid, up there in Pontiac, we went to school no matter what, from what I remember anyway

I backed into the corner of a house last year, but it was my Buddy's and I just messed up the gutter.

I just about took out a fence the other day, was backing up and cutting to the left, forgot the plow was angled to the left, so the right side was a frogs hair from ripping down a fence, I did however take out a lot of the honeysuckle, but them crazy things can not be killed...

You better hope that you do not find that tire chain wiht the snow blower, that may make a mess....


----------

